# Eheim Tubing



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys,
Just wondering what my options are.
I recently bought a used Eheim 2213. The tubing on it is super stiff and not pliable and also its short. I also wasn't given any of the shut off valves. I went to big al's and tubing for eheim seemed a bit to much to me. It was around $30 for a couple feet of tubing. Is there a safe alternative? Like going to home depot and getting some tubing?
Let me know.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can get the tubing at Angelfins for just $9.73.
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28264&products_id=749

But to be honest you're not going to like this filter without the shut off valves. Every time you want to clean the filter you'll have to drag the filter, hoses and tubes to the sink. And you'll probably need to do this every 3 months or less. And then you'll have to try and prime it all over again which is a pain in the butt.
--
Paul


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I wish I had details for you, but you could DIY your own tubing with water tubes and valves from home depot. You just need the right diameter, but the tubes would have to be good enough for aquarium use if they're good enough for you to drink from.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I've seen a thread on another forum where a guy used Gardena adapters to make a quick disconnect kit.

As an example you could use the following three parts per hose line. Still expensive but you might be able to find similar no name parts at your local hardware or dollar store.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/accessory-end-hose-connector-with-regulator-valve/935908

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/classic-1-2-hose-repair-connector-waterstop/910930

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/gardena-hose-coupling-joiner/910949

--
Paul


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

You won't like the price of the eheim valves that is for sure


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*connectors*

well it is expensive from big als , what u can do ...if u don't mind is get the new hose from the suppiers mentioned , u don't need the valves but they are great to have , maybe hold off on valves till u find another cheap filter for sale in the used section with the hoses or u can afford the new couplers.
they do help when servicing the filter but deff wont make u stop being able to use the filter .
good luck 
tom


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Home depot has all sort of sizes for vinyl tubing from 1/4" to 1.5"
toss on a few ring clamps and you're right as rain.


----------

